
GrowLab: Accelerating Startups in Vancouver (Canada's YC) - UniIsland
http://www.growlab.ca/apply-to-grow
======
dholowiski
Very cool, but couldn't they have picked a better name? "Grow Lab" in
Vancouver?

------
rdl
Not to hate, but:

1) Canada's YC is...YC. There is nothing preventing a Canadian from applying
to and participating in YC.

2) It's misleading when they say "Grow Lab has matched Y Combinator's
relationship with Yuri Milner and SV Angel (Ron Conway)" -- the $150k cash is
important, but it's not even half of the value you get from those guys when
they invest, even as part of a YC class.

------
lawnchair_larry
Wow, apparently they matched the 150k Yuri/SV Angel deal now. Will be
interesting to see how well they do. Vancouver is a bit of a disadvantaged
market compared to SV, so I wonder if they will have enough large exits.

